

Comparing Digital Video Downloads of Interlaced TV Shows - bdb
http://www.pagetable.com/?p=484

======
konad
> Unfortunately, interlacing only works with ancient CRT TVs - modern LCD
> screens

You'll find expensive high end digital projectors such as the ones from Doremi
also do interlacing. It's one of the banes of my life as we project lots of
user generated content for our film festivals. Lots and lots of people never
look at their films with interlacing, even fewer understand it.

I have shown someone their own film with the fields reversed and consequent
shimmering and they couldn't identify the problem, some have even not noticed!

Also, NTSC isn't 30fps it is 29.97

I see lots of temporal artifacts on UK TV from NTSC -> PAL conversion. I use
the opening credits of Will & Grace as my canonical example, interestingly
that have changed (for the better) as the show got more series.

Final Cut's conversion introduces temporal artifacts.

I have been working on an FFT fps transcoder for a while but nothing to show
as of yet.

I've spent quite a bit of time in India and if you watch Star TV satellite
broadcasts on a CRT you will see lots of footage with reversed fields.

Get LCD panels out of the edit suites!!!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STAR_TV_%28Asia%29>

